# Is Obama Using Russia as an Excuse to Declare a National Emergency?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Good possibility, and even if not that he is causing a wave of problems for the country and Trump at the end of his reign. I would hope that most people see this for what it is,IMO, it's already blown out of control.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's a Map of proof!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing O'thugger does would surprise me, traitorous, lying bastard.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Obummer has been given an eviction notice by the voters! Clinton epic fail to retain power of the White House is the root cause of Obummer's latest temper tantrum. He's lost and knows it! All that's left of his legacy is fast fading. Just trying to make things harder on Trump.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not in any way backing that terrorist in our WH, but why do we have to have all those military bases in foreign countries in the first place. IMO that's just using our military as over seas police forces.Not to excuse Putin but he is not doing anything that the US government does. That said, "two wrongs don't make a right".


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

NO the voters did not give omoolism an eviction notice. He served two terms, the most allowed by law. The voters voted against hillary the liar and we got Trump, who has his baggage, but IMO much better than the murderer hillary .


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Via US government: More proof that Vladimir Putin rigged US elections


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

On the news just a while ago, O'thugger and minions are ramping it up , now hinting Russians swayed the election to Trump.

What next? A strike on Tankograd? 

The asshole might try and drop a nuke war in trump's lap.

O'thugger hitting the launch authorization, last day????

Giving Al sharpcoon a last min pardon on tax evasion?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Which news? I don't know which American news to read or watch, it's really confusing.. I'm confident that there won't be war (at least with my country) no matter what your exiting president decides to do before your new president's inauguration.
I hate your stupid Democrats.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Which news? I don't know which American news to read or watch, it's really confusing.. I'm confident that there won't be war (at least with my country) no matter what your exiting president decides to do before your new president's inauguration.
> I hate your stupid Democrats.


I only watch Fox News, can't stand the lying liberal bitches on the other networks.

At least their's is the most accurate.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I only watch Fox News, can't stand the lying liberal bitches on the other networks.
> 
> At least their's is the most accurate.


They are probably the best of the crowd. That being said, we haven't had unbiased reporting in quite a number of years.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

No, Obama is using Russia in an attempt to weaken Trump.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I only watch Fox News, can't stand the lying liberal bitches on the other networks.
> 
> At least their's is the most accurate.


I'm not able to watch FOX News unless I visit US, watching it in hotel rooms. Tried watching online but the website demands I choose "my network provider", which I don't have. I am able to watch a few segments but never as it happens.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> I'm not able to watch FOX News unless I visit US, watching it in hotel rooms. Tried watching online but the website demands I choose "my network provider", which I don't have. I am able to watch a few segments but never as it happens.


That is too bad, at least you would get about 80% of what is really going on.

The presentation difference is dramatic, by commission and omission.

Not recently, but I use to monitor AP, UPI, BBC, Reuters international bureaus RTTY transmissions to their home office

raw news, before editing.

It is unbelievable how much is spiked and or slanted to fit their viewpoints.

Early on in monitoring, it took a while to figure out that two stories were the same that were going in and coming out.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> That is too bad, at least you would get about 80% of what is really going on.
> 
> The presentation difference is dramatic, by commission and omission.
> 
> ...


I get my news from many sources, including following many different news sites via Twitter, including FOX News, some independent Russian & Ukrainian language accounts..etc 
When I am able to watch FOX news live while visiting US, I find reporting a lot less sensational than other US news channels, which I like.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

ekim said:


> I'm not in any way backing that terrorist in our WH, but why do we have to have all those military bases in foreign countries in the first place. IMO that's just using our military as over seas police forces.Not to excuse Putin but he is not doing anything that the US government does. That said, "two wrongs don't make a right".


That's what Trump ran on that these countries need to bear the cost of our bases...



TG said:


> Via US government: More proof that Vladimir Putin rigged US elections
> 
> View attachment 34786


All of my dates had those same exact features!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> I'm not able to watch FOX News unless I visit US, watching it in hotel rooms. Tried watching online but the website demands I choose "my network provider", which I don't have. I am able to watch a few segments but never as it happens.


PM me



A Watchman said:


> View attachment 34826


This is so unfair to Vladimir Putin!
A) He has done Better than her already
B) I think 99.99% of American Males would love to "hack" that as well.
C) 99% wouldn't get Where No Man Has gone Before -StarTrek.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As much as Barry would like to do anything to stay in office past his term, creating an imaginary crisis with Russia, especially when Putin is laughing and not playing along, will not work.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> As much as Barry would like to do anything to stay in office past his term, creating an imaginary crisis with Russia, especially when Putin is laughing and not playing along, will not work.


Putin is no dummy. He is not going to war now with Oblunder, short of Oblunder pushing the button first. The Muslim has played his last card and every leader in the world knows it.


----------

